# labial tear and clitoris pain?



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

So I had a labial (sp?) tear,
with four stitches. Anyways only two of them actually fell out on their
own, and my midwife had to cut the other two out because they were too tight.
However, I have been having some pain
in my clitoris. Well its not really painful, maybe stinging, or kind of
like a sore muscle *sort of*. I'm not sure how to describe it, but I'm
wondering if thats normal. Not right at the end, higher up I think, I don't
really know to be exact. When she was stitching me up it felt like she was
stitching through my clitoris (the top stitch was quite close), but I
thought that was impossible, because I had no idea about labial tears, and
assumed I had torn perineally. So I'm wondering if its possible if she hit
a nerve or something. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated.


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

yikes. sounds painful. while i didn't have a labial tear my friend did. she said it was uncomfortable for a long while. in fact, she could tell when it was going to rain from the pain at the spot of her tear. but she got pregnant again and from that point on, didn't have that trouble. babies were 3 years apart.

hope to help.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

I totally understand!! Mine went away in about 3 months(comp. gone(pain)), and everything still works!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

It would be completly plausable that you would have clitoral pain. The clitoris' tissue and nerves, blood supply etc.... all extend like a wishbone shape under the labia. I'd have to get an anatomy book out ...... look it up, it is interesting. The pain should heal, but may take awhile.
Some midwives call episiotomy a clitorectomy, for the reason above. You can damage the clitoris and it's nerve supply (feeling) with any cut and occsaionally tears too.

Speedy Healing vibes, coming your way.
~michelle


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

You are describing somthing similar to what happened to me after I had my first son. It hurt for months every time I was aroused







(TMI!!!) Thought Id pop in to say.... although it was extremely uncomfortable, everything healed just fine in time. My midwife had never heard of it happening. In my mind I thought that my pelvis had closed back and pinched a nerve or somthing. It didn't happen after I had my second son!


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I just wanted to post and give my support.









I did not have a labia tear, but I did have a second degree perineal tear and for about 2 1/2 months afterward I had a strange pain in my clitoris. Almost like an acute ache, especially when I needed to pee. My midwife thought I was imagining things...but really, she wasn't a very good midwife.

Anywhoo, the pain went away and all was fine. I do think that it is some sort of phantom pain caused by a nerve. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

I had a similar pain after all three of my births-went away after a few months. Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

thanks everyone. It's nice to know that I'm not alone. Its funny that the things I thought about and tried to prepare myself for during the pregnancy and labour (hemrrhoids, uti, perineal tears etc) didn't happen. lol. Instead I get this weird clitoral pain. oh well, just good to know that its normal- sort of


----------



## jensoko (Jan 29, 2002)

With the birth of my daughter, I experienced that clitoral pain and thought it was from the fact that I carried her so low, and spent so much time with her riding low that the whole area was stressed out. However, it went away in about six weeks. It felt like a pulled muscle, or a toe cramp (except that's not where my toes are, LOL!).

Anyway, I sympathize. I had a lovely homebirth, but my cervix and bottom half of my uterus contracted before the top half did and the placenta was at the top, so I had to transfer to hospital to have a manual D&C to get the placenta out, and I had 2nd degree tearing from the Jaws of Life there.

Unfortunately, that 2nd degree tear and stitches are in a place on my inner labia that still hurts during intercourse--even something as small as my finger makes the scar tissue abrade, and I've developed some sort of skin tab there that's like a sore tooth (ouch!) so any advice in that direction would be helpful for me!


----------



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

Anyway, I sympathize. I had a lovely homebirth, but my cervix and bottom half of my uterus contracted before the top half did and the placenta was at the top, so I had to transfer to hospital to have a manual D&C to get the placenta out, and I had 2nd degree tearing from the Jaws of Life there.

awww, I'm sorry that your homebirth didn't go as planned. To get all the way through it and then need to go in to the hospital to have your placenta removed







did you get to go home right after?


----------

